# Honey Calculator



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing it. Nice site by the way.


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

I commend you for developing a simple honey calculator. My question concerns the pounds attributed to each type of frame. You have used 3 pounds of honey for a medium frame, and 5 pounds for a deep frame. Hivetrack's calculator uses 4 pounds for a medium, and 6 pounds for a deep frame. I have seen other numbers, and then there are beekeepers that throw out pound numbers for supers without describing the number of frames in the box. My own experience for 5 harvests was closer to 4 pounds per medium frame (the volume was also consistent). Perhaps honey weights are also variable based upon nectar sources, but I have never read anything to suggest that being true. Water content may affect weight somewhat. In a nutshell, what was the source for your unit numbers; were any variables identified?


----------



## Bill_B (Aug 21, 2014)

It's a good start, but there's a small problem. You're not distinguishing between ounces (weight) and fluid ounces (volume) and it leads to an error in your calculations.

I put in 10 frames, medium, and it came back with 30lbs of honey. Good so far. 2.5 gal, 10 quarts, 20 pints, all good.

You have "Honey (oz)" showing fluid ounces (volume): 2.5 gal * 128oz/gal = 320. Which is OK, but I would label it as fluid ounces.

Your 1 lb container says 30, which is fine. 30lbs / 1lb = 30. No problem.
But your 12oz container says 27, which is fine IF it's a 12 fluid ounce container (320/12 = 26.67), but honey is sold by weight, so it's a 12 oz net weight container. So really it should be 30lbs*16oz = 480oz / 12oz = 40.

Otherwise, nice work.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Seems close to my results. I Extracted 280 boxes for a 12000 lbs result, but many were not full. Similar.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

That's pretty close dor the hobbyist I put in 32 frames and it said 8 gal and I actually got just under 9 after draining cappings


----------



## Jenna Tetil (Aug 29, 2015)

..


----------



## Jenna Tetil (Aug 29, 2015)

Bill_B said:


> It's a good start, but there's a small problem. You're not distinguishing between ounces (weight) and fluid ounces (volume) and it leads to an error in your calculations.
> 
> I put in 10 frames, medium, and it came back with 30lbs of honey. Good so far. 2.5 gal, 10 quarts, 20 pints, all good.
> 
> ...


Nice catch! Thank you. The calculator has been updated.


----------



## Jenna Tetil (Aug 29, 2015)

BeeMoose said:


> That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing it. Nice site by the way.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Jenna Tetil (Aug 29, 2015)

JTGaraas said:


> I commend you for developing a simple honey calculator. My question concerns the pounds attributed to each type of frame. You have used 3 pounds of honey for a medium frame, and 5 pounds for a deep frame. Hivetrack's calculator uses 4 pounds for a medium, and 6 pounds for a deep frame. I have seen other numbers, and then there are beekeepers that throw out pound numbers for supers without describing the number of frames in the box. My own experience for 5 harvests was closer to 4 pounds per medium frame (the volume was also consistent). Perhaps honey weights are also variable based upon nectar sources, but I have never read anything to suggest that being true. Water content may affect weight somewhat. In a nutshell, what was the source for your unit numbers; were any variables identified?


I've seen 3-4 lb for medium, and 5-6 lb for deep. I went on the conservative side for the calculator. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

It was probably wise to go conservative; people will always be pleasantly surprised to have more honey than they expected -- unless they ordered only the number of containers suggested by the calculator. Then they will complain - but you will not hear a complaint from me. Just always have some extra containers on hand; you will always use them for the next harvest!


----------



## Jenna Tetil (Aug 29, 2015)

After some great feedback about the calculator being too conservative, I added a slider tool to allow the user to increase the amount of honey per frame. Thanks!

http://www.newbeekeepersupplies.com/honey-calculator/


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicely done! I commend you for a very nice addition to your calculator.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

pretty neat but no shallows?


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

I notice that Jenna Tatil listens to each of these comments, and positively reacts. I just went to the site; shallows have been added, and there is a slider scale to adjust for the earlier "conservative" standard. As the bugs are worked out, I notice the standard for the deep frame is set at 5 pounds, not the stated 4 pounds. Thanks for developing a nice, easy calculator!


----------



## Jenna Tetil (Aug 29, 2015)

JTGaraas said:


> I notice that Jenna Tatil listens to each of these comments, and positively reacts. I just went to the site; shallows have been added, and there is a slider scale to adjust for the earlier "conservative" standard. As the bugs are worked out, I notice the standard for the deep frame is set at 5 pounds, not the stated 4 pounds. Thanks for developing a nice, easy calculator!


Wow. You have a great eye for detail! Thanks for the heads-up. It has been fixed.


----------

